# المنتديات الأردنية > المنتدى العسكري الاردني >  فيديو اهداء الى المنتدى من تصميمي بمناسبة عيد الجيش

## zodo

فيديو اهداء الى المنتدى من تصميمي بمناسبة عيد الجيش

----------


## تحية عسكريه

والله يا سيدي الله يعطيك العافيه ويقويك فيديو روعة 

أغنية وصور أروع تحياتي الك ولكل نشمي ونشميه بلأجهزة الامنيه .

----------


## عازف الرصاص

يعطيك العافيه ..مشكوور  :SnipeR (93):

----------


## عصفورة الشمال

اللهم احفظ أردننا الغالي وقائدنا المفدى واحمي أقصانا الحبيب والوطن العربي كله :Bl (13):  :Bl (13):

----------


## عصفورة الشمال

يااااااااااااااااا  الله شو بحبهم نشااااااامى الوطن

----------


## ENG RUBA

الله يحميهم :Bl (15):

----------


## معاذ ملحم

مشكور يا اخوي على المقطع المميز ... ننتظر ابداعك وتميزك معانا 

 :Eh S(17):  :Eh S(17): 

لك من اجمل تحية

----------

